# Fencing for ram



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay, I googled fencing (after a search on this site) and all I get is Farmville from Facebook advice. :smack

We have a ram that is now 1.5 years old. He is starting to go through all of our fencing. He has gone through the electric (just butted through it), gone through various WW fencing (just butted through it), bent t-posts and has jumped the fence adjacent to our neighbor (which is now about 3 feet high because of their horses leaning on it). This is all despite being with 2 ewes and their 2 wethers on an acre of our property. 

If my hubby cannot figure the fencing out this week, he is gone (the ram, not my hubby  ). We have children and the ram is getting older and I am getting more wary. Also, we cannot have our ram going next door to hang out with our neighbor's horses. Our neighbors have been more than patient, but I have seen this ram butt our own horse. It is *like* he is playing and he loves to be around horses, but I do not trust him to stay "playful". We also have a calf where he keeps breaking out.

We know it needs to be something like the pig fence, but what kind of posts and how often? How tall? How big? 

Last question...anyone want to buy a Jacob ram?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I had to laugh at your last question. I had a ram bend a cattle panel in 1/2 last year. This year, I have them in a pen with the 7 foot T-posts planted 2.5 feet in the ground and 3 feet apart with the cattle panels. I'll see if that works. Hopefully, I will be able to keep the ewes out of sight. My thoughts with any animal is if they won't stay where I put them within reason- they have to go. With cows, once some learn to get out - they can't make themselves stay in. I am not sure if sheep are the same way or not.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

The most effective and economical solution is likely freezer camp for the ram and a new ram for breeding.

We had a ram who jumped fences and broke through multiple barn doors before we finally saw the light.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Do you have him with a wether? or by himself?...If by himself this could be the problem.

use Goat fencing and make sure he is not lonely.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

You have this ram in with ewes and wethers and he is STILL being obnoxious? I'd get rid of him. I have a 15 month old ram and a 6 month old ram in a pen together and they are as peaceful and calm as can be. I would NOT put up with one who is that determined to escape.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I second the get rid of him suggestions. 

In the meantime, my butthead of a ram only respects, of all things, poultry netting. It's hot top to bottom, and zaps that giant schnozz of his to great effect. Wood, wire, and metal have no chance when there's a girl on the other side. 

When I first got him, I was boarding him at my boss' farm. He broke down a fence and knocked up four of her ewes in one night. :ashamed: He was quite pleased with himself; I was not. We put up poultry netting and he kept it in his pants, so to speak.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Fowler, he has always run with the herd (well, our small herd of 4 + him lol) on at least an acre. Even when his babies were just lambs, he was good with them, so we never bothered to separate. However, he did go through fences earlier this year to be with our horse. I think the ram must think he is part horse, as we used to keep them all together until the ram started playfully butting the horse. The horse was not amused. 

VA your ram is adorable. How could he be any problems?? 

I want freezer camp or to sell, if someone is not bothered by his fencing issues. I think my hubby is starting to see my side of things, as well. He wanted to keep him through fall, I don't want something to happen in the meantime.

He sure is pretty though...wonder how he'll taste?


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

Off to freezer camp he would go here...He's a handsome one, but that wouldn't save his little furry hide. I don't like escape artists. I've been very fortunate with the ram I have and was telling hubby that he'll be staying for some time here. He is just so calm and friendly in a non-intrusive way. He is not bothered by much of anything and could just about care less where is he or with whom. Right now he's by himself in the front paddock eating away. 

I hope you figure something out with him.


----------



## awoodwaring (Apr 4, 2011)

I am NI Husband. Who has put a 2 year old Jacob Ram in the freezer. Will he have a strong taste? Does it need to hang for a while? thanks


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

If you send him to freezer camp you MUST have his hide tanned! It would be gorgeous!


----------



## lockhart76 (Jul 31, 2011)

lead injection will slow him down. There are enough good rams out there to not have to put up with bad ones. Probably cheaper than a bunch more infrastructure or a new energizer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> We put up poultry netting and he kept it in his pants, so to speak


He doesn't look very happy about it 

LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Rams need to not be near the ewes at all or they will tear up your fencing.

I found a link for you . Hope this helps?

"The RAM Effect"

Although recommendations vary, rams should be isolated from ewes for at least 6 weeks in order for the ram effect to work. Ewes must have no contact with rams by either sight or smell, which means that they must be separated by distance.

http://www.sheep101.info/201/ewerepro.html


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Fowler, our ram is with the ewes year round and we had no problem with pregnancy. 

So far, he has stayed put with the last fence fix. Hubby is trying to wait until the fall when (1) he has done his job and (2) it won't be so hot to butcher.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Nicole Irene said:


> Fowler, our ram is with the ewes year round and we had no problem with pregnancy.
> 
> So far, he has stayed put with the last fence fix. Hubby is trying to wait until the fall when (1) he has done his job and (2) it won't be so hot to butcher.


Nicole, I never stated there would be a problem with pregnancy, I use to too. I now dont keep my ram with my ewes. That way I know when lambing will take place so I can plan my vacation during lambing season.

I was just giving you some info?


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, Fowler, for the info.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Fowler, our ram is with the ewes year round and we had no problem with pregnancy.



It's not as much of a problem if your sheep are seasonal breeders.

Many of the hair breeds are year round breeders, so it pays to keep them seperated so you can control when lambs are born


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

I know even the people we bought our Jacobs from separate to control when lambs are born. However, we figured that since we live in the California valley, weather would not be a concern for us so, whether they are born in Feb or March was not a big deal.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

FWIW

Our ram was penned inside through one winter. We made him his own pasture, with 3 wire temporary electric fence. He went right through it (like a crazy man  ), when he saw the ewes for the first time that season.

I fixed the fence, put him back into the pasture and then led him up to the fence, to give him a "taste" . He stayed away after that, even though he was not a gentle ram.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

One of the problems with keeping a not gentle ram is that he can impart undesirable personality characteristics to any daughters that you may want for breeding ewes. 

The "wild" ram I mentioned in an earlier post threw wild daughters. When we got rid of him, we also got rid of the daughters who climbed the walls of the barn when approached and refused to be handled without a fight. Our flock is much more enjoyable without those genetics.


----------



## Nicole Irene (Jun 12, 2011)

Sheepish, that is where I struggle. Our ram is good...other than the fence thing. He has always been with the ewes and lambs and he is always gentle and kind with them. 

I don't know if the fence thing is our fault or his (the fences are pretty crappy....but, then again, none of the other sheep tried to break out).


----------

